# VISTA vs XP



## akos015 (2010 Április 25)

Nekem vistám van, lehetne jobb :S , mert elég sokszor sz_rakodik!Már mint h jobban is kidolgozhatnák a vistát a fejesek!


----------



## horvathc (2010 Április 25)

Rakj fel Win7-et!


----------



## olo1 (2010 Április 28)

*op.rendszer.*

Helló! Szerintem idáig a win 7. a legjobb. A vista és a win7 stabilabb az Xp-töl. Használtam vistát de olyan lassú hogy Xp-t használok inkább. Minden lépésre az op.rendszerben ablakok ugranak fel. hatszor megkérdez valamit(ilyesmire gondolok). Mire valamit meg akarsz csinálni eltelik fél év. Mondjuk ezért stabilabb. Nekem szimpatikusabb az Xp. A win 7 -et azért jol megcsinálták .


----------



## peterzz (2010 December 27)

Szerintem Win7-t vagy Xp-t érdemes használni. Kinek mik az igényei.


----------



## sportster1200 (2011 Január 15)

Ha kellőképpen visszafogjuk a Vista-t, akkor elég gyorsan tud működni, a Win7-el nem veszi fel a versenyt, de az XP-nél jobb. Sok felesleges alkalmazást és grafikai csicsát ki kell kapcsolni. Az állandó kérdezgetés is letiltható. A stabilitásra sincs panaszom, van hogy 700-1000 üzemóránként indítom újra a gépet, folyamatosan be van kapcsolva, csak azért néha hagyni kell frissíteni is.


----------



## ali7.hu (2011 Január 16)

Vistát kipróbáltam de inkább visszatértem xp-re. 
Win7-ről eddig még több jót hallottam, mint rosszat.. Előbb utóbb át kell majd állni úgyis. De ahhoz vasat is kel majd cserélni. 

Hasta la Vista!


----------



## XSB1991 (2011 Január 20)

Ha a vistát elbírta a géped,akkor a hetessel jobban fog menni. Vista ahhoz képest igen béna...


----------



## phaeton (2011 Április 5)

Az XP SP3 az még nagyon jó. A Win 7-est nem próbáltam még, talán a közeljövőben, ha a gépem bírja.


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 10)

Sajnos volt szerencsém Vista-hoz (cégnél) de hála az égnek már Windows 7 fut a gépeken. Ég és föld a különbség. Természetesen a Windows 7 javára


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 10)

ali7.hu írta:


> Vistát kipróbáltam de inkább visszatértem xp-re.
> Win7-ről eddig még több jót hallottam, mint rosszat.. Előbb utóbb át kell majd állni úgyis. De ahhoz vasat is kel majd cserélni.
> 
> Hasta la Vista!



Csatlakoznék XSB1991-hez. Ha nem csak azért váltottál vissza XP-re mer nagyon lassú volt a géped, akkor Windows 7-et vinni fogja a géped.
De (mert mindig van egy de ) XP és a Windows 7 között felhasználói szemmel nagy a váltás.
Ha teheted próbáld ki.


----------



## strike-force (2011 Április 10)

varmik írta:


> Csatlakoznék XSB1991-hez. Ha nem csak azért váltottál vissza XP-re mer nagyon lassú volt a géped, akkor Windows 7-et vinni fogja a géped.
> De (mert mindig van egy de ) XP és a Windows 7 között felhasználói szemmel nagy a váltás.
> Ha teheted próbáld ki.


szintén csatlakozom. én 2 generációnként váltok: 98 - (ME) - XP - (VISTA) -W7_64 lesz hamarosan. pláne ha van legalább 3giga ramod akkor w7-re érdemes váltani. nemrég jött ki hozzá az SP1, ami egy csomó bugfix-et tartalmaz.


----------



## Arnyek2011 (2011 Május 7)

Messze menoen Windows 7 x64 ha van lehetoseg es birja a konfiguracio.


----------



## Shizuka (2011 Május 30)

Ket gep van itthon; egyiken egy 32 bites Win7, a masikon egy 64-es (ebben 4 giga ram van, bar nem ddr3, csak 2)


----------



## hudnik (2011 Augusztus 28)

Szerintem egyik sem. Inkább Win7.


----------



## jlaudio (2012 Március 1)

Nekem Vista van a laptopon tehat akkor a win7-el erezhetoen gyorsabb lessz a gep?


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 6)

Csodát ne várj tőle, de messzemenően simulékonyabb, kezelhetőbb és problémamentesebb. Ha a notebookod gyártója nem támogatja a win7-et (driverekkel) csak akkor fogj a cserébe ha elég felkészültnek érzed magad a drivervadászathoz (everest vagy hasonló diagnosztikai progamokkal felszerelkezve).

Egyébként meg xp forevör, mondom ezt sok-sok munkaállomás adminisztrátoraként.


----------



## kalimera (2012 Március 8)

Nincs mindig választási lehetőség. Laptopokra gyakran csak egy operációs rendszerre készülnek driver-ek. Amúgy nem is olyan szörnyű a Vista.


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 14)

Nekem régen Vista volt a gépemen, de nagyon lassú volt, indulásnál sokszor kereste az illesztőprogramot...nem ajánlom


----------



## Sheamus (2012 Március 20)

Nekem most ez a Win8 van fent kisse fura de nagyon gyors a rendszer.De van meg hibaja persze.


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 20)

Nekem a Win8 nem jött be, mert eltűnt a start menu.


----------



## ritkaláma (2012 Március 22)

Nekem Ubuntum van, de ha választanék akkor XP.


----------



## aldric (2012 Április 2)

Nekem Linux Mintem van és elégedett vagyok vele. Windows-t csak a legutolsó lehetőségként tennék a gépemre. Eleget szívtam vele. Akinek tetszik és megfelel használja. Nekem nem kell.


----------



## tocy777 (2012 Április 9)

Xp


----------



## sossochez (2013 Február 27)

Messze menoen Windows 7 x64 ha van lehetoseg es birja a konfiguracio.


----------



## safranek (2013 Április 16)

XP annak aki stabilitást akar és megbízhatóságot


----------



## togateam (2013 Április 23)

Win 8.
2 monitoron egyszerűen minden a kezem ügyében van.


----------



## Rmade (2013 Május 3)

Egyenlőre Windows 7 x64 mert a Win8 design nem igen bejövős. Hogyha nincs meg a megfelelő konfiguráció rá akkor Win XP + SP3.


----------



## .:Skagen:. (2013 Augusztus 11)

safranek írta:


> XP annak aki stabilitást akar és megbízhatóságot



ez igaz volt mondjuk 2009-ig, míg a win7 meg nem jelent, mert a Vista egy rakat f.s volt, viszont a gyorsabb és látványosabb programkezelés hatványozottan növelte a felhasználói élményt, tehát 2013-ban, aki XP-re szavaz....no comment
Nálam, akinek a kezei közt jó pár gép átment már, friss és újratelepítések, hardware és software telepítések terén is van tapasztalatom, szóval saját használatban az XP jó esetben elment 1-1,5 évet, mert annyi szemetet szedett össze, míg a win7-t is csak az alaplapom meghalása miatt kellett újratelepíteni 3,5 év után.

Van Win8-as laptopom is, az meg úgy hasít, mint a villám, a kinézettel meg meg lehet barátkozni, sőt hagyományossá is lehet tenni, de mivel volt WinPhone-om, így már nem újdonság ez se.


----------



## bárónő5 (2015 Július 26)

horvathc írta:


> Rakj fel Win7-et!


nekem is win7van


----------

